# Epoxy help



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I you are worried about epoxy dripping through the gaps, I would pack in some hemp twin from the underside. Will seal the voids and won't be noticeable when completed.


----------



## Jk54 (May 21, 2018)

I've got a sheet of 1/4" plywood under the pallet wood for added strength and stability. I just don't want the epoxy to run under the boards and leave nothing on the top. I bought two gallons of the epoxy from Lowe's. I'm not sure if that's the best stuff or not. I'm new to doing epoxy.


----------



## Jk54 (May 21, 2018)

I guess my biggest question is should I remove all the boards and straighten the edges(joint them) or is there a way I can use them as is with their warp and still epoxy the top without spending 500 bucks on epoxy


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

JK, do you have any sawdust left over from cutting the boards ??
you can mix sawdust & mixed epoxy to a peanut butter consistency
and pack the defects prior to proceeding with the final coats of your choice.

and as for epoxy: most of it is not UV tolerant and if the table is going
to be exposed to direct sunlight, even near a window, it must
be topcoated with a UV resistant coating such as Spar Varnish.

.

I started out in life with practically nothing ~ and still have most of it left.


----------

